# Nicknames



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I know we all have them for our dogs.
June is Piggy, because nothing trumps treats.
Shine is Goat, and also known as Roo (kangaroo). She has a lot of leap to her, and a affinity for paper. 
Ranger is Ranger Danger. As he is a danger to himself, if left alone. After getting Shine, he got a new nickname. Its Crate Raider, as he loves to raid her crate for treats.
What nicknames have your dogs earned?


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby gets called Puppy probably just as much as her real name. I also call her Roo, and Rubers. My father in law calls her Granddoggy since we haven't yet given him any human grandchildren.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Bende is Bendike, Bendus, (Hungarian loving nicknames) Mom`s Sweetheart pup, Jumpy Jumper (from dock diving) and Vizsla Cow as he goes up to the Chinese fringe bushes behind the pool and starts munching/ snacking on them standing there like a cow for minutes. He is also my Tiny Little boy (52 pounds). he is also Nosey, as his nose is always up to the air or on the ground clearing and sniffing.

Miksa is Pummy, Bende is Puppy when both are there. Miksa is Mini Mickey and Poopy too, as his poop is just incredibly on schedule, almost by the clock. He also gets called Mizsla boy from Miksa and vizsla mixed together.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Ah the nicknames ... 

Aspen is called Pupper, Pupper nut, Nutter, Big Pupper (he's 65 lbs), and Slobber Face. 

Willow is is called Willie (this has become her second name really), Willoby, Silly Willie, and Little Pupper (she's 35 lbs). 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bertrand (May 17, 2017)

Breeze's nicknames are Breezy, Puppy, Ratty and Floppy when she runs and her ears flop in the wind.


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

My first V Amber had lots of nicknames over the years. Woofaloo, Woofoo, Woofbell are some. She was a very talkative girl and I loved her rooing. 
She talked to everyone at work, I'm a gardener in a very large private garden. I've included a picture of her with an empty bait box, which must still smell of mice. She was pretty good at catching mice and voles in her younger days. She's an old lady in the picture but still very playful.

My new pup Greta, 16 weeks, has a few nicknames already, piranha dog - she's been full on with the shark attacks!
Greta the go getter - kind of sums up her personality and Greta bean - she loves raiding the vegetable garden at work


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Our V's is Wiggles, because his butt is always wiggling when he sees us.


----------



## Cavscout107 (Jun 11, 2018)

Our 6 month old Tucker goes by Tuck,,,,,Bubby,,,,,Tuckaroni......Hoss and some I cant repeat on this forum!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby gets "Booby", Elvis gets "Viss"


----------

